# Blue Diamond in the field reports are starting



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101

So far, only weekly reports.
Sheri


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Hooray! Hooray! :applause: It's about the only time I come to,..'Commercial Beekeeping'.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

they changed their webpage. its really lame. plus way too late to provide much information. no variety progress charts either.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Not sure I like the new format either, but I think they will be giving the daily reports once things get going, at least I hope so. I like seeing how much flight the bees get in. Other years they did sort of the same thing, no daily report at first, or later in the year either.
Sheri


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Are we driving blind?*

I sure would like to see more frequent updates than that so far posted.
I understand that the weather has cooled and the bloom has slowed, but I still like to see it.
Maybe we should make an effort whenever possible to let Blue Diamond know how much we value and depend on their regular updates.
Hopefully, they will post more frequently as the bloom progresses.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Blue Diamond Field Reports*

Now they're up to speed


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Per day reports are nice*

Now, you can see the major differences in bloom and the progress of listed varieties!
Ernie


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

A few sunny days have been nice for the bees to fly, but looking at more clouds and rainy for several days. Trees south of Delano are really blooming, north of Visalia a flower or two.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

This orchard was blooming and the bees were really packing it in.But now its raining....
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0049.jpg


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Got me*

OK Mike, what are they? Pollen traps on feeder holes? Not Aussi pkg boxes are they? You got me what are they?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom G. Laury said:


> OK Mike, what are they? Pollen traps on feeder holes? Not Aussi pkg boxes are they? You got me what are they?


The crates to hold the feeder pails.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

As Keith said,just my old feeder crates. We just put them up there to keep them from getting run over or tripping over them
I saw where someone had tied black plastic bags over every one of their feeder cans.Maybe to warm the syrup?
Is everyone else feeding?
I thought we were ok till I found one starved .You couldnt have jammed another bee in that hive.What a waste.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Oh Yeah*

Shood of none.

Used to put 8 cans in a hive body purty hevy.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>>Used to put 8 cans in a hive body purty hevy.

Oh man,I still do that with my cans.Real backbrakers!!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Pretty soon*

We'll be moving out already. I'm hoping I can point to these reports and say: " Blue Diamond says IT'S OVER! Let me out! "


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Time to go home.*

We have a release date of 03/10/09.
Ernie


----------

